# 99% of school kids handcuffed by NYC police black/Latino



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.


NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.

“When a child is handcuffed, the child is humiliated,” Lieberman said. “It’s incompatible with the safe and supportive learning environment a school is supposed to provide."




In the report, Lieberman emphasized that the use of harsh police tactics in school “is neither necessary nor effective to keep children and staff safe.” 



Despite the progress that’s been made in reducing school-based arrests in the city, 99 percent is beyond a troubling number. The figure only emphasizes the fact that black and Latinx children, who are disciplined more often and more severely throughout their years in school than white students, face an all too real school-to-prison pipeline. And too often, it puts students’ livelihoods at risk (see: 2015 assault at Spring Valley High School). 


The NYCLU recommended that New York City move to limit the role of police in school discipline and “operate in a manner consistent with the best interests of children.”



99% Of Students Handcuffed In School By NYPD In 2016 Were Black Or Latinx | HuffPost


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 10, 2017)

Whatever you do, do not question american society.  It's those damn kids.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...



 Maybe the white kids don't get as violent?  It's my opinion that if cops are always coming to their schools and the kids are getting   handcuffed, they probably aren't as worried about their academics as this liebermann woman wishes they were.   I mean, the cops only come to school when there's a problem, right?


----------



## cnelsen (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...


They need to put the parents in cuffs, too, until they teach their kids to behave.


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...


Police are stationed in pub schools in much of ny and definitely in NYC. Where I live in NY public schools all have police and metal detectors at the door.  No one is calling the police on these kids.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


 
So why the handcuffing of only minorities?   Maybe they need to be put in handcuffs.   This is something fairly new, since when I was growing up schools were mostly segregated, and a white parent would have been out of his mind to send his kid to a mostly colored school.  Those schools were too dangerous.


----------



## cnelsen (May 10, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Whatever you do, do not question american society.  It's those damn kids.


Yes, attack Americans (except black or Latino or Jewish or Asian Americans) when black or Latino children misbehave because


kids become studious when they learn it's not their fault they misbehave 
blaming society encourages sperm donors to become fathers
black and Latino children don't misbehave any more than any other children. Teachers call the cops because they are turned on by men in uniform
white teachers are Americans so they deserve to be attacked (except the black, Latino, Jewish, or Asian teachers)


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Well it's no longer segregated and African Americans make up a much smaller part of the population than whites. This type of discrepancy is unbelievable.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 10, 2017)

99% is so disproportionate that I am skeptical that it's true.  However, I don't live in NY, so I don't know.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...









Yeah?  Show us video of white students attacking each other and teachers.  I can show you dozens if not hundreds of videos where black and hispanic thugs do that.  Not the good kids mind you, just the thugs.  They give everyone else a bad name because of their actions.


----------



## JoeMoma (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


So unbelievable that I don't beleive it.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



I don't know about NYC, but schools are more segregated than you think.  Ask any  real estate agent what one of the priorities is for people buying real estate.   The schools.  Too many black and latino kids in the school district, the buyers  will look elsewhere.   This is not prejudice or racism.  It's just common sense.


----------



## cnelsen (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> African Americans make up a much smaller part of the population than whites


Nice try. Compare school age children attending public schools.


----------



## cnelsen (May 10, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



As Fentun Loon points out, it's white America's fault for building "failing schools" only in black or Latino areas. In white and Asian areas, we build non-failing schools. How do we identify a "failing school"? Not sure. It's a New York Times invention. But I've always imagined, like, the doors only work on Wednesdays and Fridays. The stairs only go halfway up. The blackboards are gray.


----------



## Zander (May 10, 2017)

In Black and Hispanic NYC neighborhoods they should hold school classes right at the jail. 

Save the environment!


----------



## Aries (May 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


This article is more so about minority students be punished, disciplined more severely, use of force... 

Interesting story. 
A black student with a glue gun triggered a lockdown at Colgate University. Here’s what happened next.


----------



## westwall (May 10, 2017)

Aries said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...








There are indeed cases of excessive force, but not all.  How do you deal with people like these?


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...


We need to cuff everyone, we have a for profit penal system and Wall Street has expectations.


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 10, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you do, do not question american society.  It's those damn kids.
> ...


If only you could own folk again.


----------



## cnelsen (May 11, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


The only folk I've ever owned is you on this message board. <blows the smoke off the barrel, spins gun on finger, slides it deftly into the holster>


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...





Your posts prove how racist the north is in the year 2017


.


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



According to this study based off Google searches the north east and the South are more prone to racism than the West coast

The most racist places in America, according to Google


----------



## Aries (May 11, 2017)

Zander said:


> In Black and Hispanic NYC neighborhoods they should hold school classes right at the jail.
> 
> Save the environment!


Yea why even bother. Birth em, jail em. Were not far off from that now right?


----------



## jasonnfree (May 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Reality can't be learned on the internet.  Most of the media, including google,    is slanted towards mass immigration of the poor, unskilled, and not too likely to assimilate.   They never explain how this helps us.   It doesn't.  Many are afraid to question this because they might be called racist, islamaphobe, this phobe, that phobe. Same with the blacks.  If you don't want your kids to go to the schools they go to, and risk getting beat up, you're a racist, not a practical person.  A bunch of black thugs took over a bart train in california last week, robbing customers.  The media said 'teenagers' took over the train.  The cell phones showed black men doing the violence.    Why this media blackout of what's going on in this country?   Why are the ruling elite pushing for  having poor dark skinned minorities and muslims overpopulate this country?


----------



## Geaux4it (May 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...



Sounds about right. Police doing a fine job

-Geaux


----------



## cnelsen (May 11, 2017)

Aries said:


> According to this study based off Google searches the north east and the South are more prone to racism than the West coast
> 
> The most racist places in America, according to Google


You mean, like where the blacks are?





Why are New York Jews so fucking stupid?


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Ah, another self-declared victor on an anonymous chat board.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 11, 2017)

*WHAT WE NEED IS A BIGGER MORE POWERFUL GOVERNMENT!*


----------



## Unkotare (May 11, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...










"Overpopulate"?

??????


----------



## RodISHI (May 11, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...


Some of those parents that have made their children behave and they were handcuffed or chastised for making their children obey instead. Remember her> Baton Rouge mother should be praised, not arrested for punishing 3 sons caught burglarizing a house


----------



## ninja007 (May 17, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...



you mean parent, mom usually.


----------



## blastoff (May 17, 2017)

In my predominantly white small city (9K population) there are no metal detectors at the grade, middle, or high school doors.  In the twenty years we've been active in various parental school activities and whatnot I've never heard of the police ever being summoned to the schools for any reason.  There has never been a drive-by shooting in our community, two rival gang members shooting it out in the streets, groups of students fighting in hallways, cafeteria, or outside on school grounds or anywhere else in the community.  Why is this?

Now, just a couple of miles away is a bigger city (200K) with schools and neighborhoods with many blacks and Hispanics where all of the above mentioned activities happen with regularity.  Why is this?


----------



## Aries (May 17, 2017)

blastoff said:


> In my predominantly white small city (9K population) there are no metal detectors at the grade, middle, or high school doors.  In the twenty years we've been active in various parental school activities and whatnot I've never heard of the police ever being summoned to the schools for any reason.  There has never been a drive-by shooting in our community, two rival gang members shooting it out in the streets, groups of students fighting in hallways, cafeteria, or outside on school grounds or anywhere else in the community.  Why is this?
> 
> Now, just a couple of miles away is a bigger city (200K) with schools and neighborhoods with many blacks and Hispanics where all of the above mentioned activities happen with regularity.  Why is this?


$$$$$$$$$$$$


That's why.
Inner cities usually have pockets of low income neighborhoods. When people can't make enough money to live- survival kicks in. The financial divide is growing and it is the worst it has been in a century. Living below the poverty line breeds crime and violence. Not just in minorities but also in whites in the same low income areas.
You live in a nice cozy little town. Do you have a severe problem with poverty in your cozy little town or is everyone pretty much okay financially?


----------



## dfens (May 17, 2017)

Unless you actually live in or teach in these neighborhoods, etc., you won't believe how out of control and violent these feral kids really can be.  Much of America is a warzone.

If they want the police out, fine!  But then they'll just shoot each other.

See, that's the thing, blacks and hispanics.  You want whitey out of your life?  Then go without police, electricity, sewage, schools, hospitals, etc.  Who needs those anyway?  I got my bitches and weed and low rider and guns and gangsta rap.  Life is good, sheeeeiiit.  And I blow you away motha, cause Im a real badass.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2017)

Aries said:


> Police are stationed in pub schools in much of ny and definitely in NYC. Where I live in NY public schools all have police and metal detectors at the door.  No one is calling the police on these kids.



Sounds like you folks created yourselves a wonderful place to live.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 17, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Maybe the white kids don't get as violent?



Maybe not, but 99% is quite a skewed figured that can't be explained as simply as you'd like.


----------



## Unkotare (May 18, 2017)

dfens said:


> Unless you actually live in or teach in these neighborhoods, etc., you won't believe how out of control and violent these feral kids really can be. .....




You're talking out your ass.


----------



## Aries (May 18, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Police are stationed in pub schools in much of ny and definitely in NYC. Where I live in NY public schools all have police and metal detectors at the door.  No one is calling the police on these kids.
> ...


I'd rather have secured schools. 
Think about it... a building full of kids away from their parents. People shouldn't just be able to walk in through out the day.. They should be checked and made sure they aren't a threat to those kids.


----------



## norwegen (May 18, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the white kids don't get as violent?
> ...


Why can't it be?


----------



## ninja007 (May 20, 2017)

according to Aries and liberals- its ok to rob the rich if you are poor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

In NYC 95.4% of those arrested for shootings were Black, and Hispanic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > In my predominantly white small city (9K population) there are no metal detectors at the grade, middle, or high school doors.  In the twenty years we've been active in various parental school activities and whatnot I've never heard of the police ever being summoned to the schools for any reason.  There has never been a drive-by shooting in our community, two rival gang members shooting it out in the streets, groups of students fighting in hallways, cafeteria, or outside on school grounds or anywhere else in the community.  Why is this?
> ...



Asians in NYC have had in recent years higher poverty rates than Blacks, and Hispanics, but not higher crime rates.

How come?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

westwall said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...



Weren't you the one who said "Racists are stupid"?

Your comment is far from being Egalitarian anti-Racist.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the white kids don't get as violent?
> ...



A lot of Whites put their kids in private schools in NYC, though.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> dfens said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you actually live in or teach in these neighborhoods, etc., you won't believe how out of control and violent these feral kids really can be. .....
> ...



What's your explanation to why Asians had higher poverty rates than Blacks, and Hispanics in NYC, but much lower crime rates than Blacks, and Hispanics in NYC?

Could it have something to do with Blacks having higher levels of the 2 repeating allele of MAO-A, and Hispanics having higher levels of the 7 repeating allele of D4DR?

2 genes linked to increased impulsivity, and criminality, which each of these genes are actually found in Asians at the lowest of all races.


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > dfens said:
> ...





Could it be you have been reading stormfront and violating your Lombroso doll again? 





Code rage: The "warrior gene" makes me mad! (Whether I have it or not)


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



They are.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That's from scientific studies, not Stormfront.

As usual you prove to be in an ignorant stupor.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Anti-Racism is stupid, it's the idea that all races are equal, when all the data shows otherwise.


----------



## Mudda (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...


They just want to be like their parents... in handcuffs.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Notice Unkotare can't explain why Asians had higher poverty rates than Blacks, and Hispanics in NYC , but much lower crime rates than Blacks, and Hispanics.

As usual anti-Racists prove to put their unfounded ideals of equality, over the logic of reality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



In the early days of my schooling in Brewster, NY we didn't have cops, that started later on because people got nervous because of Columbine, and 9/11.
We still don't have metal detectors in our schools.

What are we doing here different than in NYC?

The difference is apparent, we don't have loads of Blacks, and Hispanics in our schools.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > According to this study based off Google searches the north east and the South are more prone to racism than the West coast
> ...



This racist map  is extremely close to that Black population map.... A map based on a scientific study examining White participant  IAT scores of  prejudiced facial recognitions biases on race....

It seems that diversity fosters racism, rather than as a deterrent.

But, anti-Racists will continue with their stupidity, regardless.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > In my predominantly white small city (9K population) there are no metal detectors at the grade, middle, or high school doors.  In the twenty years we've been active in various parental school activities and whatnot I've never heard of the police ever being summoned to the schools for any reason.  There has never been a drive-by shooting in our community, two rival gang members shooting it out in the streets, groups of students fighting in hallways, cafeteria, or outside on school grounds or anywhere else in the community.  Why is this?
> ...



Is that why Prince George's County, Maryland a low poverty rate, high income, heavily Black county still manages to have high murder rates?

Even if  it were true, what you say.

You should know better being Italian.

Italians largely came to the U.S.A  around the year 1910, by 60 years later, or by 1970 Italians had high incomes.

Puerto Ricans  largely came to the U.S.A,  around the year 1960,  now it's been about 60 years later, and Puerto Ricans have low incomes.

Why?

You can't possibly think Puerto Ricans have worse prejudices against them, can you? Like what?
Italians were called Dagos, Wops, Guineas, and Guidos, and Puerto Ricans?
Italians were killed in the biggest lynching in U.S history, and Puerto Ricans?
Italians are targeted in Hollywood films like the Godfather, or Goodfellas, or on TV like the Sopranos, or MTV's Jersey Shore., and Puerto Ricans?

Actually, quite the opposite, Puerto Ricans were if anything appeased when they came here, and still are.... Some of the only hit foreign language songs are in Spanish like Feliz Navidad, by Puerto Rican Jose Feliciano, or Danza Kuduro by Puerto Rican Don Omar.

So, what's the deal with Puerto Ricans?


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



It's trash 'science' that no one takes seriously just like no one takes you seriously.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...





The fact that the percentage of students that are white is not mentioned in this article makes it fake news.

And, yes, it is almost certainly because blacks and browns have more behavioral problems.

D'uh.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



From Science Direct.

Exploring the association between the 2-repeat allele of the MAOA gene promoter polymorphism and psychopathic personality traits, arrests, incarceration, and lifetime antisocial behavior

*Abstract*
A line of research has revealed that a polymorphism in the promoter region of the MAOA gene is related to antisocial phenotypes. Most of these studies examine the effects of low MAOA activity alleles (2-repeat and 3-repeat alleles) against the effects of high MAOA activity alleles (3.5-repeat, 4-repeat, and sometimes 5-repeat alleles), with research indicating that the low MAOA activity alleles confer an increased risk to antisocial phenotypes. The current study examined whether the 2-repeat allele, which has been shown to be functionally different from the 3-repeat allele, was associated with a range of antisocial phenotypes in a sample of males drawn from the National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent Health. Analyses revealed that African-American males who carried the 2-repeat allele were, in comparison with other African-American male genotypes, significantly more likely to be arrested and incarcerated. Additional analyses revealed that African-American male carriers of the 2-repeat allele scored significantly higher on an antisocial phenotype index and on measures assessing involvement in violent behaviors over the life course. There was not any association between the 2-repeat allele and a continuously measured psychopathic personality traits scale. The effects of the 2-repeat allele could not be examined in Caucasian males because only 0.1% carried it.


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are what's trash here, and no one takes you seriously, because all you do is mouth off.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare still can't explain why Asians in NYC have had  higher poverty rates than Blacks, and Hispanics, but significantly lower crime rates.

Why does he refuse this discussion?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



James Watson, Francis Crick, and even Dawkins all have expressed anti-Egalitarian views on race.

These are some huge intellectuals of our times.

I'd imagine that there's many of them, actually.

But, they are afraid of being practically crucified like they did to James Watson.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Your inability to even address, let alone explain the differences in behavior is making him look like the reasonable one.


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





That's because you are as stupid as he is. You liberals don't seem capable of judging people as individuals. You're so caught up in your communal thinking that you can't see anything else.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're obviously an extreme Individualist, and can't grasp important collectives.

Like if an Ethiopian collective leads to an Ethiopia, then that's something that should be avoided, no?

You can't possibly blame the conditions of Ethiopia on colonization, because they weren't colonized.

Many people who were brutalized, or colonized in the 20th century are way ahead of Ethiopia in terms of wealth, intelligence, and in low murder rates....  China, and Poland are 2 great examples.

By your egalitarian views shouldn't China, and Poland be far behind Ethiopia,. no?


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Calling me a name is not supporting your position. It is revealing that you yourself know you are incapable of answer the question.


If there are factors the effect different groups differently causing problems, ignoring them won't make the problem go away, it will only allow the problem to fester, killing and destroying.


----------



## Unkotare (May 20, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Commie scum. No wonder why you Poles seemed to enjoy taking it up the ass from the USSR for so long.


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 20, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...


Odd how many who consider themsleves as anti-govt "conservatives" always line up up behind the enforcement arm of the corporate state without questioning anything.


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




1. Your inability to understand the ideology of others is just your normal liberal narrow mindedness.

2. DO you seriously believe that blacks and browns do NOT have more social dysfunction than whites?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Unkotare can't address points, and just mocks people, this time mocking an ethnicity, the Polish ethnicity.

The Nazis, and Soviets had killed much of the Polish soldiers during WW2, the remainder Poles were killed, or imprisoned by Soviet Jew Jakub Berman.

In the end the majority of Polish warriors who would have opposed the Soviet Union were either killed, or locked up.

But, some Poles fought the Soviets as Cursed Soldiers.

Polish Solidarity, and Polish Ryszard Kuklinski really helped dismantle the Soviet Union.


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

Somebody's trying to convince himself of something...


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Somebody's trying to convince himself of something...



In 1991 80% of Poles supported the change to Capitalism.

End of Communism Cheered but Now with More Reservations


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why did Native Americans, and Black slaves live so long under the thumb of the U.S.A?

Do you also think  they enjoyed taking it up the ass from White America?


----------



## Iceweasel (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.


Damn. Only 1% of the problems were white kids then. Remarkable, must be the upbringing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You've  obviously not met many Poles online, or in person.... Because most of them are anti-Communist.


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





The shame is just burning right into you, huh Polish Nazi?


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





There you go again failing logic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Poles fought the Soviets after WW1, with such embarrassing defeats for Soviets as the Battle of Komarow in 1920, where 1,700 Poles beat 17,500 Soviet forces.

Polish Ryszard Kuklinski exposed Soviet secrets to the U.S.A. helping to limit Soviet power.

Polish Lech Walesa's Polish Solidarity bought shockwaves through the Soviet Union.

Polish Zbigniew Brzezinski helped engineer the Afghan - Soviet war.

Ultimately as Soviets admitted they couldn't deal with Polish-Solidarity, because they were dealing with Afghanistan.

This was all instrumental in collapsing the Soviet Union.


----------



## Aries (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


And what do you think plays into those social dysfunctions. Will you argue they are born dysfunctional or will you admit that there are societal factors involved.


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...




You're right, I have no desire to "understand" an ideology such as yours, it's pathological, it is intended to divide "the people", and it was fed to you.  Turn off your televion and radio, then go out an experience life in the real world among your fellow human beings.  It's going to be very difficult for you because you have all these predetermined labels.  It may prove to be utterly impossible, turns out that way for some.


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...



The emperor is dressed very smartly don't you think?  The system is sacred and above reproach; it must not be questioned.  In the interest of this pathological endeavor, scapegoats are required so “the people” attack each other while the societal wealth extraction continues unabated.  It can’t be the system or the power structure.  It must be that the poor, the powerless, and the disenfranchised fucked everything up – against the wishes of the power structure.  That must be it.


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




Illegitimacy leads to dysfunction.


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...




1. If you are actively trying to avoid understanding others, than don't make idiotic claims as to what they believe. 

2. You assholes on the Left are the ones dividing people, with your constant race baiting and propaganda.

3. Your confusion that groups actually exist is your problem. I will not coddle you by pretending that there is any legitimacy to your pov on the existence of groups.


----------



## Aries (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Illegitimacy? Care to elaborate?

Poverty causes dysfunction 
Oppression causes dysfunction 
Fear causes dysfunction 
Lack of resources causes dysfunction 

Among many many other things....


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




Yes. THe strongest indicator for a child to have "dysfunction" is to be born out of wedlock.

Not poverty, not "oppression" whatever you mean by that, not "fear",  not "lack of resources".


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You forgot to include the links to your proof of this.


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




Didn't forget. This was pretty much settled science well before the internet became a big deal, thus...

When you try to search for this on the net, you get tons of shit on investigating details of this, such as comparing illegitimacy/crime increases during different decades, with the link between illegitimacy and crime treated as a given, not something to be supported.

Study: Crime rates linked to out-of-wedlock births


"ROLE OF SOCIAL STIGMA

While Kendall and Tamura found that more out-of-wedlock births are associated with higher subsequent crime rates over the last 45 years, they found just the opposite for years prior to 1965. In the 1940s and 1950s, small increases out-of-wedlock births actually correlated to lower subsequent murder rates.

Why did the association change? Kendall and Tamura argue that changing social attitudes toward unwed motherhood are the primary reason. In the 1940s and 1950s, social stigma against unwed mothers was intense, and as a result most pregnant couples ended up getting married—even couples who were very poorly matched. Some of those marriages would have been so bad that the children involved might have been better off—and less inclined to commit crimes as adults—if their parents had never married. So a moderate increase in out-of-wedlock births during this period meant that fewer poorly matched couples were forced to marry, thus exposing fewer children to damaging marriages.

In the 1960s and 1970s, however, social attitudes toward unwed motherhood changed rapidly and rates of out-of-wedlock births skyrocketed. Many of the marriages foregone during this period would have been relatively well-matched couples, Kendall and Tamura argue. “The children of these higher-quality matches are worse off because of their parents’ failure to marry, and have higher risks of adult criminality,” they write."



Read more at: Study: Crime rates linked to out-of-wedlock births


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



African Americans actually have incomes about 3X higher than the World average, but murder rates that are over 2X higher than the World average.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The out of wedlock births in Iceland are comparable to that of African Americans, but the murder rate of Iceland is actually among the World's lowest.


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...




Iceland is a very different environment from Black America.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...



/---- White Liberals should volunteer to get handcuffed to balance the ratio just to be fair


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



So, then there's other factors?


----------



## Correll (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Obviously.


----------



## Unkotare (May 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...







This doesn't prove your claim.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...


So what's new? Disparate treatment is par for the course in America. The general standard is if you aren't White the system is going to treat you and yours harsher.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What's your explanation for higher Black crime rates?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...



But, Asian Indians in the U.S.A are now the highest income earning group in the U.S.A, they are virtually gang free, and have the same skin color as African Americans on the whole.


----------



## Aries (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Higher poverty rates due to systematic oppression


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Trinidad, and Tobago, or the Bahamas are quite wealthy Black dominated nations.... Surprise, surprise, they have very high murder rates too.

But, who's systematically oppressing them, when they run these nations overwhelmingly?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Black murder rates increased after the 1960's, going on to peak in the 1980's.

But, the 1960's due to LBJ saw a massive decrease in poverty, and a massive increase in rights for Blacks.

Actually, the other guys argument of out of wedlock births fits better.

But, as I pointed out to him, Iceland has one of the World's lowest murder rates, despite one of the World's highest out of wedlock births.

If you look for a full explanations outside of race, and genetics.... You're not really going to find it.

While, I don't deny environment can impact criminality, I certainly don't deny it.

But, the full environment criminality argument falls massively short.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



There's some White people, who will laugh at you for you thinking this.

Many Ukrainians would for eample.

Ukraine experienced far worse systematic oppression, and is far poorer than African Americans are.

While, Ukraine's murder rate is quite high for a White nation, it's still about 4 x lower than the African American murder rate/


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Even though the majority Black Prince George's County, Maryland has a income level about 7 times higher than Ukraine, Prince George's County, Maryland has a murder rate about 2 times higher than Ukraine.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Haven't you heard? White pseudo scientists have dubbed them Caucasoids no matter how dark their skin color. For all intents and purposes our system accepts them as whites. We know better but pseudoscience rules.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The U.S.A in 1903 had just a 1.1 out of 100,000 murder rate.... If you don't know that's nearly 10 X lower than the murder rate 80 years later... About 4 X lower than the current murder rate in the U.S.A.

List of countries by intentional homicide rate by decade - Wikipedia

Do, you think that back then when many Americans were without indoor plumbing, electricity, or vaccines were somehow less impoverished, or were of a higher living standard?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



I don't know... I'd argue the Asian Indian is in a particularly bad place for discrimination in the U.S.A.... Not only having their own Indian / Hindu stereotypes... But... They can be mistaken for Muslims, Blacks, or Latinos.

We know in Wisconsin, and Kansas.. that Indians have been killed mistaken for Muslims.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> ...




So, the modern system treats Whites better?

Is that why much of the prejudices from the media, and Hollywood are directed at Italians, Poles, and Southern Whites?

So,  the modern system treats Blacks worse?

Is that what Affirmative Action, Black History Month, the Minority Business Development Agency do?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 21, 2017)

Many Nigerian Americans are even Blacker than African Americans.... Many of them have only been here a decade, or 2.... Yet... They're way ahead of African Americans in income.

Actually the Nigerian American income is similar to that of White Americans.

Maybe because Nigerian Americans are mostly the crème of the crop of Nigeria?


----------



## DOTR (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> And what do you think plays into those social dysfunctions. Will you argue they are born dysfunctional or will you admit that there are societal factors involved.



  Will you admit the result is the same? And the policing problem is the same? What are you a hippie?
"He mugged and robbed that old man because society made him do it"
  Does it matter WHY he did it? The cops handcuff them for a reason. You can argue being criminally inclined isnt their fault. I dont care. Nor should a cop. Cops aren't social workers. So long as the cops get the criminals I'll let the liberals take care of them at home.

"There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps and start thinking about robbery. Then look around and see somebody white and feel relieved."
Jesse Jackson Operation PUSH in Chicago (27 November 1993)


----------



## DOTR (May 21, 2017)

So long as I am quoting Jesse Jackson let me throw this one in. I always laugh when I think of it..

"That's all Hymie wants to talk about is Israel. Every time you go to Hymietown that's all they want to talk about."

ha ha. Good one Jesse!


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I'd like to see your numbers on that.

As of  2015 the black American homicide perp rate stood at 11 per 100, 000.

Black. Homeycide =5173 in 2015
Black population =46, 282, 080
Rate per 100, 000=11.18825
Dayum...I thought it would be around 30 per 100, 000 to hear you haters talk.

That low assed rate doesn't even make the top 10. Compare that measly 11 points to
that 90 point rate sported by Honduras. The10th lowest homicide ratein Colombia is more than 2.5 times that of the us homies.

But let's take a look at Russia. The overall homicide rate hovers around 9 per 100k. But Russian satellites, or federal subjects,  show myriad variations that suffer homicide rates   as high as 33 per 100k. Take a look:
List of federal subjects of Russia by murder rate - Wikipedia


----------



## DOTR (May 21, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



  When you are getting raped keep that in mind.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Is that why much of the prejudices from the media, and Hollywood are directed at Italians, Poles, and Southern Whites?


None of those imagined wrongs have done much to close the wealth gap between Blacks and whites.  The White employment rate stays well above that of Blacks as well.
So what are you losing?




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Is that what Affirmative Action, Black History Month, the Minority Business Development Agency do?



My gosh, White people have the entire year to celebrate Whiteness. Nearly everything
In the media or the material world is geared towards you. Blacks get a measly month?
Sheeesh.Many of them would gladly give it back...preferring instead to meld their heroes and histories with yours as it should be.

The black help organizations you mention 
are but reflections of those.  started by other ethnicities or races to promote their advancement in a dominant hostile nation
Dominated by Euro-Americans....who control everything.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 21, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Hmm no...most rape in this country is commited by White males.


----------



## Snouter (May 22, 2017)

When afro american savages fight, it is always a concern that they pull a weave out.  That is alright the Chinese hair dresser can repair that.  But then they assault an individual on her back with kicks, just totally sub human and no class and really deserve to be shot with a large caliber bullet.  Holla if ya hear meh meh neegahs!


----------



## Correll (May 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




Depends on your standard of proof.

If you want "proof" by scientific method, it can't be done because we can't isolate a population of people in laboratory conditions to "prove" it.


And that gives you a rationalization to ignore the obvious truth, that illegitimacy is the huge driver in the higher rates of dysfunction in the black and brown communities.


btw, what was your explanation for the observed difference in behavior?


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Then stop talking out your ass.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > And what do you think plays into those social dysfunctions. Will you argue they are born dysfunctional or will you admit that there are societal factors involved.
> ...


tehehe I am kind of a hippie 

I just think if we would like to decrease crime we should consider the causing factors and eliminate them. Silly me. 

I think that in this case, of the kids being handcuffed... there is no way that 99.9% of them should be minorities. 
I have worked in low income schools/daycares/afterschool programs/coached basketball teams etc. and I can tell you these behavioral problems are much more economic than racial. The white kids acted out just as much, if not more (to get extra "street cred")
If there is such a discrepancy in kids being handcuffed it is much more likely that minority kids are being treated/punished more harshly than their white counterparts.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You can not stay on topic can you?
Every time you are presented with a topic you don't understand, you widen the scope to include even more things you don't understand. 
I have little knowledge on socio economics of trinidad.. If you have a ton of knowledge in that respect open your own Trinidad thread. 

I am speaking about American economics/race relations. If you can't focus and stay on topic without erratically leaping around, how can we discuss?


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


again, you need to stay on topic. Ukraine is not in the US last I checked. All countries have DIFFERENT pasts that affect their present situations. This conversation is about NYC, it is about USA. Focus or get lost.
you constantly comparing situations that are incomparable is ridiculous and counterproductive.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Even though the majority Black Prince George's County, Maryland has a income level about 7 times higher than Ukraine, Prince George's County, Maryland has a murder rate about 2 times higher than Ukraine.


apples and oranges, get lost.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Obviously. Even your side is telling you to stay on topic.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



If we want to decrease crime, and the causing factors, and eliminate them.

Then obviously we have to get Blacks, and Hispanics out of our society.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Don't blame me because you're too one track minded to grasp the bigger picture.

So sorry, that you believe in the foolish notions of racial equality.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Yeah, and Ukrainians had it much worse in the 20th century than African Americans.

4 million Ukrainians starved to death in the Holodomor.

4 million Ukrainians were killed by Nazi Germany.

Millions of Ukrainians ended up in slave labor Gulag's.

The ignorance is truly astounding, many Americans act like African Americans were at the pinnacle of suffering.
Which is obviously not true, what so ever.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Or we have to stop putting them in a situation where they have to scrape for survival......


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



I specifically mentioned that Asians had the biggest poverty rates in recent years in NYC, but didn't have the biggest crime rates what so ever.

But, you IGNORED that, I guess it's convenient to ignore things that don't fit your ignorant World views.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


it's not about being "one track minded" it's about debating one topic at a time and not throwing around a bunch of comparisons that amount to nothing more than false equivalency.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Asians have had a very different experience in America than blacks. Do you really need an explanation of that?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Black poverty rates decreased significantly, and Black rights increased significantly in the 1960's, but Black murder rates also increased in the 1960's.

Explanation?


----------



## DOTR (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



  Who's this "we" that put them in any situation?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



What evidence do you have of Puerto Ricans having it worse than Asians, Jews, or White Catholics in the U.S.A?

Puerto Ricans are almost all part Black, and long behold also have elevated crime rates.


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


why is racial equality so foolish?


----------



## Aries (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


That would be their skin color. That puts them at a disadvantage due to institutional racism along with african americans that asians, jews, and whites do not deal with on a daily basis.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...


Not to me. Asians are smart with their money and very family oriented. Very different indeed.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Asian Indians are even darker on the whole than Puerto Ricans, but Asian Indians are now the highest earning group in the U.S.A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Because factors which alter temperament are different among races, including Serotonin, Dopamine, Norepinephrine, or MAO-A.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



But, most Americans today are anti-Racists, much of them sound much more like you, than like me.

Yet, there's still sweeping disparities, none the less.


----------



## danielpalos (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...


Just more, "right wing hate on the poor", like usual.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why much of the prejudices from the media, and Hollywood are directed at Italians, Poles, and Southern Whites?
> ...



The U.S.A has multiple White ethnic groups.

I for one have specifically experienced discrimination for being of Polish heritage.

No one even knows about Polish experiencing discrimination.... Because our media, is geared towards beating a drum about Black, Gay, Hispanic, discrimination.

While, there is a Polish history month, it gets absolutely no publicity... Therefor should be rendered worthless.

I'd love to have Polish history month in schools to combat dumb Polak jokes... Learning about Polish Americans like Kosciuszko, Pulaski, Frank Piasecki, Henryk Magnuski, Steven Wozniak, Korczak Ziolkowski, Mieczyslaw Bekker. Stephen Poplawski,  Kazimierz Sendzimir,Aleksander Wolszczan, Nikoderm Poplawski, Maria Siemenow, Stephenie Kwolek, or Walter Golaski etc.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Did you photoshop that chart or domething?
Your"masterpiece" puts the overall Black homicide rate at 18.03 (per 100k?) But what year? That's important to know. My stats were calculated from 2015 data.

Here is the real puzzle. The bigot who constructed that piece of garbage isolated black males from the black collective


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That's data from 2015... I suspect either you're using data of only Black males, or of only Blacks who were convicted.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I'd like to see you try. Go for it. But most Blacks and Hispanics are not criminals.
This society belongs to them too.  Blacks and Hispanics have paid a price in bloody wars abroad while many white RW pseudo-patriots have refused to participate. So..go on... just try to pull a  "final solution" scenario if you have the balls. It probably won't be through armed force this time though. Cowards like you will likely resort to more subtle devices. Genetic engineering...nano-pathology and other laboratory horrors are manufactured even as we converse.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Are you really that dumb? Look at the FBI UCR for 2015 if you need validation. Since
You didn't bother to link your source for that chart I am not going to be accomodating either....look it up.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...




"Our"? You are the anti-American who keeps squeaking about leaving but never finds the balls to actually go. WE just need to get cowardly defects like YOU out of our society.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



That site admits in 2015 51% of those arrested of murder were Black, and that there were over 15,000 murders in 2015.

Therefor we can include that the number of Black murders is closer to 8,000.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



But, I thought that Black criminality was from their oppression?
So, why are some criminals, and some are not if they are all oppressed at similar rates?

Maybe because some are more genetically prone, than others?

Blacks, and Hispanics have long been underrepresented in our military, actually.

But, that's besides the point.

Much of our wars have been items of brutality.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Did you say ARRESTS? Arrests don't equate to the number of convictions or actual murders commited by blacks within within that 15000 total. You need to find the actual number of known black homicide offenders
as stipulated in table.3. We dont want to confuse the arrest rate with the homicide rate. that won't match.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I don't know what social anthropology book you've read or where you formed your warped opinions. But I do know you are decidedly prejudiced and woefully misinformed about Blacks on the whole.
And you are rather obtuse to boot? Anyone who concludes that one event or set of events have the same affect on all people in the targeted group is ignorant.
Moreover, you are out of touch with reality.
Blacks are overrepresented in the armed forces.
Distribution of race and ethnicity among the U.S. military 2015 | Statistic


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Hey...where did you go? Come on back and give me credit for all the knowledge I have given you.... Here is that table 3 data you should have found by now...


----------



## DOTR (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



   She has admitted black and Hispanic criminality is a problem.  She just seems to think cops should pretend otherwise because society did it to them.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

DOTR said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Sounds like your personal spin more than anything else in that post.


----------



## DOTR (May 22, 2017)

Aries said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



   Your missing the point. I don't care if the thug beating people in the park and grabbing purses is doing it for economic reasons or not. 
   Your telling me blacks are economically and socially driven to crime tells me we need to watch blacks closer. 
   If you want to work on economics to preclude the next generation of blacks being criminal fine. But in the meantime public safety demands some honesty.


----------



## DOTR (May 22, 2017)




----------



## JQPublic1 (May 22, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


I haven't told you blacks are economically and socially driven to crime. You came up with that fallacy on your own. 75% of our black population lives above the poverty level, most are  hard working, God fearing Christians. You've been brainwashed to believe otherwise.


----------



## Correll (May 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your dishonest cutting of my post and your rationalization of refusing to accept any reasonable standard of proof is noted and rejected.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You admitted you couldn't prove your claim.


----------



## Correll (May 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



ANd you did it again.

Your belief system that you can have a family without a primary bread winner and half the parents without any additional problems is delusional.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






When did I say that was my "belief system," liar? You go from 0 to kindergarten really fast when caught being illogical.


----------



## Correll (May 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You accuse me of misrepresenting your position, but without any clarification OF your position.


Kind of a waste of time.

So, IF I supposedly misread your position, then set the record straight.


----------



## Correll (May 22, 2017)

BTW, that answer is to end Compulsory Education.

Let those who don't want to be there, stop coming, boot out the trouble makers too stupid to stop wasting everyone else's time...

And watch the schools improve in weeks.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



About 1/3rd of those murderers are unknown, but from what we know 51% of murderers were Black, so most likely the number of Black murderers is actually about 8,000, rather than 5,000 which are just in the "Known" category.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The fact that Women have been historically more oppressed than Men, but have always been less represented in crime, and murder, should be a dead giveaway of biological implications of crime.

Women have higher MAO-A levels, and lower Testosterone than Men.

Black Men have lower MAO-A levels, and higher Testosterone levels.

There's most certainly lots of biological differences which explain why some people oppressed don't commit crime, while others do.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



So, if Blacks are so oppressed, how come there's some middle class, and even rich Blacks?

Maybe those middle class, and rich Blacks are doing something different? Like they value education, and savings more?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



This is a recent development, fact is 11% of veterans are Black.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 22, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



You're way more anti-American than me, which is why you want the heritage of the U.S.A to be permanently altered.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




Because that is what you did.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




I am pro-America. You have declared your desire to abandon America - you're just too much of a pussy to go through with it - and you have proven that you do not understand America.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> BTW, that answer is to end Compulsory Education.
> 
> Let those who don't want to be there, stop coming, boot out the trouble makers too stupid to stop wasting everyone else's time...
> 
> And watch the schools improve in weeks.




And watch crime and welfare dependency increase in months.


----------



## Unkotare (May 22, 2017)

The Polish Nazi has based his entire fucked up view of the world on fantasy playtime stormfront 'genetics' nonsense.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


What is it about unknown that you don't understand?  Just because a black corpse is found doesn't mean another black did it. I wouldn't be surprised if racist cops were committing some of the unsolved murders.
The Aryan Brotherhood and other supremacists could be responsible for a good share too..
Pondering the myriad possibilities surrounding the "unknown" dynamic, I am reluctant to place full liability at the feet of the Black community.
Also, taking note of your reintroduction of the 51% arrest stat of Black murder suspects, I admit to being disappointed by your failure to grasp the sordid implications.To me, and any reasonable person, tha. t percentage shows that the cops arrested a lot of innocent people or did not have enough evidence to convict.


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Watch blacks closer? They are already over policed. My idea would mean we'd have to watch the poor closer. Or we can address the huge wealth discrepancy in America where the top 1% have nearly half the country's wealth.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





1. No, I didn't.


2. Still waiting for you to clarify your position, on the difference in observed behavior, if there is a clarification to be had.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, that answer is to end Compulsory Education.
> ...




One of the primary factors in adolescent misbehavior is the frustrated desire to be treated as an adult.

So, start treating them as adults, let them get jobs, and start contributing to society.

This alone could straighten out many of them.

And those that use the time to commit more crime, they can end up in prison sooner, where they were headed  anyways.


And we stop wasting money trying to make a horse drink water while clearing the path for those that do.


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And how many are poor vs rich. Bet that's a huge number.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...




What is your point on that?


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






What experience or training informs these OPINIONS?


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




On the subject of adolescent psychology, I am a reasonably well read lay person.

Of course, I am not asking your to defer to my Authority on the subject.

My ideas stand or fall on their own merits.

I note that you have made no attempt to even address my ideas, but are instead trying to change the subject to me.


And while I am a very interesting person, your actions reveal that you are running AWAY from the issues, probably because you know you can't support your own position.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> The Polish Nazi has based his entire fucked up view of the world on fantasy playtime stormfront 'genetics' nonsense.



Where's your evidence for racial equality? The data says otherwise, therefor it's you, and you ilk who live in a fantasy.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



About 3/4th of the murderers are known, and 51% of them are Black.

Therefor we can conclude the other 1/3rd of the other murderers are also roughly 51% Black.

That's certainly more than a large enough sample size to be concluded.

Actually polls all take smaller sample sizes, and conclude the unknown.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Didn't LBJ do just that in the 1960's?

Yet, the murder rate increased in the 1960's.

Liberals are truly out to lunch.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You seek for the demographics of America to be altered, therefor you're no friend of America.


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Demographics alter naturally. Is nature your enemy?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What's your plan to stop Native Americans from going extinct?
More than half of U.S Natives marry outside their own.

One would have to be very cold blooded, to want to see the Native American vanish.

Nature can be good, or the enemy.

On one hand nature gave us life, and beauty.

On the other hand nature gave us the struggle to survive.

There's eat, or be eaten in nature.

Man is unique from Animals, that he has created his own environment of pleasure...which is good in the right doses... But, with that comes weakness.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Poverty is nature... The White man invented technology to make his life easier.

You must hate nature, if you wish to eradicate poverty.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Your cognitive dysfunction grows with every post.. Look at table 3 again and use your nose picking finger to slide along  the distribution column until you see the percentage of Black male offenders.
Is that number, 51%? DAMMIT ...NOOOOO!
It isn't 51%. Tell us what you see there.
Be brave lad....be brave....go on tell us.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Clear as day 51% of the recorded murderers were Black.

Table 43


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




You most certainly did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What's your claim?
That Black crime comes from poverty, and oppression?

Why don't you prove that claim?

The fact that the 1960's saw a massive decrease in Black poverty, and a massive increase in Black rights.... But the 1960's saw an increase in Black criminality.... Should say it all.

You demand he proves his claim, so why don't you prove yours?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


The White man didn't invent technology son.
He just improved upon existing tech and exploited ancient scientific principles.

God is the chief innovator and Architech of all there is. Having created Black men first...in His image..by His Grace they created the first civilizations... Nimrod, son of Cush
built the first cities after the great deluge and is thought by some biblical scholars to have constructed the infamous Tower of Babel.
Now you may not accept the biblical narrative whereas ancient Blacks ruled the world at the very dawn of history. But what writers of ancient times would place them in the role of civilization builders if there was no nexus?


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


I have no plan for any race. I think everyone should marry whom they want to marry and let nature take its course.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



1.) You can't make a rational argument with God in it.

2.) Negroid's aren't the oldest race, but rather Capoid's are (The Bushman) who are most definitely a separate race from the Negroid.

3.) Ancient Europe had cities, or rather villages too, for example the Cucenti-Trypillian Culture of Ukraine - Romania, had  villages older, and larger than Sumer.

4.) Ancient Middle-Easterners, and Egyptians weren't Black Negroids.

5.) The first evidence of writing, and metal smelting / copper age comes from Serbia, from the Vinca Culture.

6.) The people who invented agriculture, and buildings like Goktepe  in the Near-East, had a sizable amount of Villabruna related European ancestry.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



It was natural for races, and ethnicities to prefer their own overwhelmingly... still is in a lot of cases.

But, the Liberal anti-Racists have convinced the masses otherwise, otherwise they screech, and shriek "Racist" at them.

As to why Native Americans mix a lot with non-Natives, is because they're a small group on the whole... Therefor have trouble finding mates of their own.

But, that by no means makes it right to destroy their heritage.

What you support, is no different than colonists who wanted Natives to vanish.

You simply support an evil philosophy, built on destruction of people's heritages.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You poor THANG! Truly you reflect the mentality of a self righteous dunce. Just like president #45.
I asked you to go to table 3...not 43. 

You really don't understand the difference between the arrest data in table 43A and the
data in table 3 showing the number and percentage of actual known offenders. Sad!
.
You remind me of Trump. He is stumbling around the middle east armed with a foreign policy agenda formulated by listening to Fox News and Breitbart.  You come here with a mind prejudiced by extreme RW propaganda doing everything you can to avoid or dilute the facts presented to You.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Uh, your table 3 shows only the "Known offenders" vs the "Unknown offenders" and obviously puts the % of Black known offenders up against all offenders, including unknown.

You say that it is I who suffer from cognitive dysfunction?  That's frigging hilarious.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Aww shut up. Even You descended from Black Africans...end of story...


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





In other words, NOTHING.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



1.) Europeans on arrival were like Europeans by DNA, rather than Africans, for example Kostenki Man 36,000 years ago out of Russia had DNA much like modern Europeans.

Eurogenes Blog: Kostenki14: first genome of an Upper Paleolithic European

2.) Ancient Africans had very high cranial capacities, especially the ones in South Africa called Boskops.

Boskop Man - Wikipedia

Now, the Bushman South Africans have the World's smallest cranial capacities.

I personally suspect from such information having a small brain is actually a dominant trait.

We know that there is some correlation between brain size, and IQ.

Therefor it  becomes more alarming, to why we need to combat the dumbing down of Humanity.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Naw...you are just a recalcitrant moron...heh heh heh!


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawnnnnnn!


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...






Proving AGAIN that you don't understand America.


----------



## koshergrl (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...



These are gang members you morons. They're being handcuffed because they're bringing drugs, prostitution and turf wars to the schools.

They are the CHILDREN of gang members. They are the CHILDREN of men and women who are in prison for gang related crimes, including murder. Many of them are being raised by prostitutes, many are being raised by the state. They have parents who are murderers, drug traffickers, child traffickers. This is the population you have invited in and fostered for the past, what, 40 years? These are the *immigrants* you want us to protect IN OUR SCHOOLS. 

Welcome to the glorious success of social engineering, open borders, and the welfare culture.

Own it.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Your table 3 puts unknown offenders, Black offenders, and White offenders into % (Percentages)

You conveniently didn't include the right which includes unknown offenders, huh?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The Founding Fathers immigration act... The Naturalization Act of 1790 specifically said that only "Free Whites of good character were to become U.S citizens"


----------



## koshergrl (May 23, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> *WHAT WE NEED IS A BIGGER MORE POWERFUL GOVERNMENT!*



Planned Parenthood, FIX THIS!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Anyways, I have to go to work... I'll be back later.

What is it you do for work, again?


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Aries said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...







What a mental case.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Didn't.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




If the most relevant thing you can reply with, is to misrepresent what I said, then my last on topic post is where the discussion stands.



One of the primary factors in adolescent misbehavior is the frustrated desire to be treated as an adult.

So, start treating them as adults, let them get jobs, and start contributing to society.

This alone could straighten out many of them.

And those that use the time to commit more crime, they can end up in prison sooner, where they were headed  anyways.


And we stop wasting money trying to make a horse drink water while clearing the path for those that do.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

Since you admit your declarations are based on nothing more than what you ate for lunch, they are given all the consideration they merit.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Then you need to rescind your citizenship immediately..right along with Donald Trump!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Aries said:
> ...



Sure, for having a realistic view of nature.

What's your view of nature, that it's all good, or all bad?

Either would be untrue.

But, what can we expect from a mega simpleton?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



What's your "Good character"?
Goofing up FBI data, and having the nerve to mouth off, and insult me for correcting you?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Why does Unkotare always run away when I ask him what he does for work?

I don't really have to work, because my family is worth 1.4 million.

But, I work anyways, mostly as a hobby.

Today I worked 6 hours at a Pet feed store, and here's a list of things I did.

I did an inventory on 30 bags.

I helped 25 customers, some with my knowledge, some with Dog food, or Cat food  cases,  but most with heavy 50 pound Horse feed, Chicken feed, and Goat feed bags, but also some 30 pound dog food bags too... The most notable one being a 30 pound bag of Pro-Plan Dog-food I bought about a football field length on my shoulder out to a Girl's car.

I collected 44 cases of Cat food, and Dog food from the shelves, unwrapped 44 cases or sets of  24 cans in a case , mostly Friskies, and Fancy-Feast, and put them onto the spinner shelves,  for customers to grab individual cans.
which
is 1056 cans put onto the shelf... Each of which went through my hands, and had to be organized.

I broke down a skid on a wood pallet, which was over 5 feet tall, and 5 feet wide on all sides.
Which I had to put over 15 handtruck loads, or about 60 boxes into the isle where they would be broken down.

I put about 10 handtruck fulls away onto the shelf of irregular items, including Cat liter.

I had to breakdown about 10 boxes, and put the items inside into 2 Shopping carts.

I stocked the Shelves with about 45 bags of Dogfood, and put about 30 bags of Dog-food bags into the warehouse storage area.
Most of these Dog-food bags weighed 30 pounds. and therefor I lifted, and  moved about 75 of them.

I also dumped the Garbage, multiple times.

I had to bring out cardboard about 10 times from the isle where we break down boxes.
I had to dump the garbage from the trash can into the dumpster 2 times.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Since you admit your declarations are based on nothing more than what you ate for lunch, they are given all the consideration they merit.



On Saturday I ate dinner (Seafood Mac, and Cheese, with Lobster, Shrimp, and Scallops)
 at the beautiful Poughkeepsie Ice House, spent about $150 on dinner for my parents, and myself.

Yes, this is the Poughkeepsie Ice House below.... This picture does it no justice.






What did you do on Saturday, besides mouth off, and act like you're so smart, and tough for being anti-Racist?


----------



## DOTR (May 23, 2017)

"In 2016, 123 blacks were killed by US police (of a total 509 people.) In contrast, 254 blacks were killed by other  blacks in Chicago alone"

   And guess who encouraged it?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

DOTR said:


> "In 2016, 123 blacks were killed by US police (of a total 509 people.) In contrast, 254 blacks were killed by other  blacks in Chicago alone"
> 
> And guess who encouraged it?
> View attachment 128478



Blacks so often seem to think that the Black Thugs who kill nearly 8,000 Blacks a year, are somehow better than the Police who try to stop them, and kill over 100 Blacks a year, many whom are in fact Black thugs.

Then they wonder why people don't take Black folk seriously?


----------



## DOTR (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Since you admit your declarations are based on nothing more than what you ate for lunch, they are given all the consideration they merit.
> ...



   Unkotare did what he always does on weekends. He stayed inside and exercised.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > "In 2016, 123 blacks were killed by US police (of a total 509 people.) In contrast, 254 blacks were killed by other  blacks in Chicago alone"
> ...




Do you wonder why people don't take YOU seriously?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Right... Because everyone takes you seriously... When all you do is mouth off, and insult people, and refuse to debate, or address points


----------



## Aries (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > "In 2016, 123 blacks were killed by US police (of a total 509 people.) In contrast, 254 blacks were killed by other  blacks in Chicago alone"
> ...


Who doesn't "take black folks seriously?"


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




  You're a dim witted child.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

Whoa! Somebody had mac n cheese on Saturday! Move over Mr. Rockefeller!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're a Negro with White skin... The British long called your Irish the Negroes of Europe... Judging by your extreme stupidity, and extremely obnoxious big mouth... You're very much a White Negro.


----------



## Unkotare (May 23, 2017)

"I don't really have to work" = Polish Nazi is a ward of the state. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Aries said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



Well, about 800 X more Blacks are killed by Blacks, than by Cops... Coincidentally, they also have probably 800 X  more rage when a Black is killed by Cops, than by a Black thug.

Please do explain why such attitudes deserve to be taken seriously?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Whoa! Somebody had mac n cheese on Saturday! Move over Mr. Rockefeller!



I had Mac n Cheese with Lobster, Scallops, and Shrimp.

The keywords are Lobster, Scallops, and Shrimp.

But... the point is what did you do besides mouth off all day Saturday on here?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 23, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> "I don't really have to work" = Polish Nazi is a ward of the state. Makes perfect sense.



My parents have 3 pensions coming in, worth over $110,000.... Plus the money generated off of 1.2 million in mutual funds, which is like $90,000 a year.... I work part time, and make about $30,000.

Our median household income is at least $230,000 a year, myself included... But... Even without that... It would be at close to 200,000 a year... Enough to support me.

Yes... Absolutely... I largely work as a hobby... However....I do like to help pay... I do like adding to my mutual funds worth about $70,000, and fast growing.... Probably in 2 years between the money I make... The money my parents give me... I'll have like $130,000 in mutual funds.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 23, 2017)

Do you know who you remind me of? You remind me of ex vice president Dan Quayle during a televised visit to an elementary  classroom where he wrestled the chalk  from the hand of a 12 year old student who just wrote the word "potato" on the blackboard. Quayle, bearing all the attributes befitting his office, he cheerfully admonished the child  then strode confidently forward to "correct" the"misspelled" word.   His jaw jutted foward and his eyes glistened with authority as he added an "e" to the word potato. Quayle then stepped back and beamed with pride at his "good" deed. Then, placing the chalk back in the child's hand he proceeded to do the things dignitaries do when visiting elementary schoos.

 Meanwhile, the child looked thoroughly embarrased and looked helplessy around the room at the other adults,  probably seeking  approval to correct the U.S. VP on live tv.

Now Quayle was about 42 years old back then. At that age he undoubtedly must have
seen the word potato spelled correctly many times. But for some inexplicable reason he went through life believing the word potato ended with an "e". I wonder if anyone ever told him the correct spelling of the word.

Like Quayle, you are oblivious to your ignorance. That unfavorable trait seems to occur quite frequently among RW Repub-lie-cons these days. 
Just as Quayle misspelled potato while the whole world  watched you've. attempted to assign several thousand  unsolved homicides of black persons, which occured nationwide BTW ,
to  black perps. That's a big assumption on your part. The truth is we don't know who killed those people.  And your assertion that
Blacks "commited " 51% of all U.S. homicides in 2015, based on the arrest data from table 43 underlines your limited cognitive ability.
Table 3 accurately puts the known  Black offender homicide rate at 36.7%  of the 15, 000+ homicides for that year.

Finally...i could probably be more receptive to the notion of assigning all or most of the unknown perps of black homicides to blacks if only urban areas were involved. However, when considering those homicides from a national perspective, the spread makes other possibilities far more plausible.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! Somebody had mac n cheese on Saturday! Move over Mr. Rockefeller!
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > "I don't really have to work" = Polish Nazi is a ward of the state. Makes perfect sense.
> ...




Failure to Launch (2006) - IMDb


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Like Quayle, you are oblivious to your ignorance. That unfavorable trait seems to occur quite frequently among RW Repub-lie-cons these days..



I'm not really a Republican, though.

In fact I'm a registered Democrat, because I was against W Bush's war in Iraq when I registered.

While, I do support Trump's border wall, illegal immigrant deportations, and Travel ban, there's also much I don't support of Trump, like his personality, his cutting of meals on wheels, food stamps, and Obamacare.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> you've. attempted to assign several thousand  unsolved homicides of black persons, which occured nationwide BTW ,
> to  black perps. That's a big assumption on your part. The truth is we don't know who killed those people.  And your assertion that
> Blacks "commited " 51% of all U.S. homicides in 2015, based on the arrest data from table 43 underlines your limited cognitive ability.
> Table 3 accurately puts the known  Black offender homicide rate at 36.7%  of the 15, 000+ homicides for that year.
> ...



Polls use sample sizes much smaller than 3/4th all the time.

So, how is it not accurate?

Of course it is, we can conclude that about 51% of murderers were Black out of over 15,000.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You can't help yourself, you're an obnoxious big mouth by nature, who is too stupid to have a civilized debate.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Uh... The Poughkeepsie Ice House... Isn't McDonald's... But... Rather a beautiful restaurant, with good food.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > you've. attempted to assign several thousand  unsolved homicides of black persons, which occured nationwide BTW ,
> ...


What do polls have to do with unsolved homicides? Who are you polling, the dead bodies? That 51% of arrests. vs. 36% known black offenders for homicides means that
simply means 15% of black suspects were not verifiabe killers. Accordingly, they are innocent until proven guilty. That's one of the most sacred principles of the American justice system.

Yet, statistically curmudgeons with nefarious agendas  project the race of dead bodies onto  unknown killers who could, in reality, be of any. race.


----------



## Eloy (May 24, 2017)

Aries said:


> An overwhelming number of all public school students placed in handcuffs by New York Police Department officers in 2016 were black or Hispanic ― a whopping 99 percent, to be exact.
> 
> 
> NYCLU Executive Director Donna Lieberman told the New York Daily News that police action in school has a big impact on kids’ academic and emotional well-being.
> ...


Many White Americans seem unconcerned about fair treatment of Blacks or Hispanics by the police or their judicial system.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The data really does support that about 51% of murderers are Black, and a number not much lower are Black murder victims.

The sample size is most certainly big enough to conclude the whole demographic.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...






Don't spend all your allowance in one place, leech.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > Like Quayle, you are oblivious to your ignorance. That unfavorable trait seems to occur quite frequently among RW Repub-lie-cons these days..
> ...




No surprise there.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Wow! You are confused!  Table 43A clearly is labeled "arrests." And yes 51% of those arrested for murder were black. However Table 3 (labeled offenders) indicates that known Black offenders commited 36.7% -\of the murders occuring in 2015.

BTW... How do you recocile the fact that the number of arrestees in table 43A is lower than actual known offenders?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 24, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...


Another HIDDEN FIGURE: 36.7% of 15,000 is 5,505 which means over 9500 of U.S. homicides occurring in 2015 were either unknown or committed by Whites and others.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The sample size which is  about 3/4th of the total data (Which is the majority of the data)  is consistent with Blacks being behind roughly 1/2 of murders.

We know that also roughly 1/2 of those murdered are also Black, for which we have 4/4 of the data of, we know from the sample size that in most cases murder is Black, on Black overwhelmingly.

So sorry, but all evidence points to there being roughly 8,000 Black murders a year.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So says guy who spends most of the day, and even much of the night here posting his primitive dribbles, and then thinks it's his right to call one a leech.... Frigging hilarious.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




You described yourself as a leech, leech.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So, says the guy who runs away every-time I bring up work... Now, why is that?

Nonsense... I've spent thousands to help my parents fix up the house, and also thousands treating my parents to dinner.


----------



## Unkotare (May 24, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...





Lots of children get an allowance for cutting the grass or taking out the trash, trash.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 24, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



So, that's what you do, when you're not here mouthing off?


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


You keep reffering to sample sizes and polls.
neither of which can. be used to quantify unsolved murders because the victim can't be interviewed...they're dead.
Your first lesson assignment is to learn the difference between the FBI UCR and the National Crime victimization Survey.

8000 blacks may have been murdered in 2015 but only 5620 of those murders
are known to have been commited by blacks.
 The rest could have been murdered by any race...

Ponder the sheer number of small towns and rural hamlets that dot the American landscape. One unsolved murder of a black could be murdered in 3000 of them per year
and no one would notice. People like you read news papers or watch the nedia. Coverage , then automatically think urban gangs are responsible.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



The data shows that close to 90% of Blacks who are murdered are murdered by Blacks, the data shows that roughly 1/2 of those murdered are Black, and that close to 1/2 of those who murdered are Black.

Therefor when reviewing the data, yes everything fits with roughly half of murderers in the U.S.A being Black.


----------



## JQPublic1 (May 25, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yawwwen...whatever. You are content to deal with assumptions rather than facts. Let others following this dialogue weigh the evidence themselves. I'm done.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 25, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > JQPublic1 said:
> ...



Of the known data which is 100% known, roughly 49% of murder victims were Black.

Of the known data which is 100% known, roughly 91% of Blacks murdered, were murdered by Blacks.

Of the known data which is  about 75% known, roughly 51% of murderers were Black.

Therefor everything fits together for roughly 51% of the murderers being Black.


----------

